# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Xin tư vấn địa điểm picnic gần Hà Nội

## cuong06lc

Xin chào tất cả mọi người. Mình là sinh viên,hiện lớp mình đang có kế hoạch đi picnic mà chưa xác định được địa điểm lý tưởng.

Bọn mình có ý định góp tiền mua đồ rồi chạy xe máy đến điểm nào đó rộng,thoáng và khung cảnh đẹp 1 chút để cùng ăn uống vui chơi và về trong ngày.
Điều cần thiết là đó là khu du tự do, không phải khu du lịch chỉ cho khách tuor vào. Và bọn mình có thể tự do ăn uống những đồ mang theo. Và bọn mình có thể thoải mái vui chơi.

Mình xin ý kiêan về Ba Vì. Ai đã đi Ba Vì chưa ? Đi picnic với lớp có ổn không !

Rất mong được sự tư vấn của tất cả mọi người. Xin cảm ơn !

----------


## nguyetnt

Bạn đi Tam Đảo Vĩnh Phúc cũng thú vị đấy

----------


## thuty

Lần trước lớp mình cũng đi Tam Đảo, đốt lửa trại. Nhưng bọn con trai toàn tụ tập đánh phỏm  :Big Grin: 
Có bài Các địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội - cac dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi bạn thử tham khảo xem.
Hoặc ở đây mình cũng thấy nhiều đơn vị đăng cho thuê nhà sàn Mai Châu gì đó khá là rẻ hợp với sinh viên (bạn search ở công cụ tìm kiếm phía trên ấy)

----------


## dauhalan

Những địa điểm mình đã đi và thấy phù hợp với chuyến đi ngắn, nhu cầu chủ yếu là dã ngoại thư thái và chụp hình cùng người thân.
*
1. Làng Cổ Đường Lâm:*

 Đã rất nổi tiếng. Ai chưa đi nên đi 1 lần để biết. Phong cảnh rất dân giã.
*Thời gian hợp lý:* Đi trong ngày là dư thời gian.
*Quãng đường:* 35km tính từ bx Mỹ Đình.
*Phương tiện và hướng dẫn đường đi:* Xe máy hoặc bus. Bus đi xe 201 nói phụ xe cho xuống ĐL rồi đi bộ vào 500M nếu lốp căng còn lốp xịt thì bắt xe ôm, đầu đường vào rất nhiều. XM thì cứ thẳng đường 32 (Đường đi Nhổn) nhìn theo biển chỉ dẫn tới thị xã Sơn Tây hỏi tiếp vào Đường Lâm. Đường rất thẳng, đi tốc độ trung bình cũng chỉ mất khoảng 1 tiếng đồng hồ.
*Chi phí:* một người 150k là vừa đủ cả ăn uống, tàu xe.
*Có gì hot:* Cảnh vật đậm chất thôn quê: đồng lúa trải dài bát ngát rồi tới cổng đình cổ kính rất lớn. 
_(Các bác chú ý nếu đi Đường Lâm vào mùa thu hoạch lúa mới cảm nhận được hết vẻ đẹp của ngôi làng 300 tuổi này. Lần trước có dịp đi theo nhiếp ảnh Phùng Anh Tuấn (chú mình) chụp một bộ ảnh cưới đẹp mỹ mãn tại đây. Các bạn cứ tưởng tượng một bức ảnh chú rể bồng cô dâu chạy theo đường đất bên trái là thửa ruộng xanh mướt chưa trổ đòng và bên phải là thửa ruộng đã chín lúa vàng ruộm sẽ như thế nào trong một ngày nắng đẹp và một nhiếp ảnh chuyên nghiệp cầm trong tay chú 1ds M2 + 70-200L.)_
Và một điểm đặc biệt hơn nữa ngoài cảnh vật, điều đã tạo nên thương hiệu cho ĐL đó là những ngôi nhà cổ. Suốt đường đi vào làng, bạn sẽ cảm nhận đường sự cổ kính từ chiếc cổng làng, những chiếc giếng cổ đã cạn nước, tới ngôi đình đầu làng, tới những viên ngói bạn bước chân lên, tới những bờ tường, viên gạch dọc theo làng. Trong làng có rất nhiều ngôi nhà đã gần 400 năm tuổi (theo như chủ nhân và báo chí nói). Về cụ thể ngôi nhà nào và đường đi thì các bạn có thể hỏi cụ già bán quán nước đầu đình, bà cụ sẽ chỉ nhiệt tình cho các bạn.
Dạo một vòng quanh làng tạo dáng và ngắm nghía sẽ đói bụng rất nhanh. Các bạn quay lại đầu làng, trong con ngõ cạnh quán nước đầu đình, có một ngôi nhà có dàn bí rất lớn, gia chủ nhà này có nhận đặt nấu ăn các món ăn phục vụ du khách. Toàn món dân giã, nhưng rất ngon và hợp lý. 1 người chỉ 50k-70k là thoải mái.

2. Phủ Thành Chương (Sóc sơn): 

Một không gian thiên nhiên rộng lớn khiến quên hết mọi lo âu.
*Thời gian hợp lý:* Đi trong ngày là dư thời gian.
*Quãng đường:* 15km tính từ cầu Thăng Long.
*Phương tiện và hướng dẫn đường đi:*: xm hoặc oto cá nhân
Hiện nay, chưa có tuyến xe nào trực tiếp tới Việt Phủ, nên khách sẽ phải đi thành hai chặng như sau:
Sử dụng xe buýt số 07 hoặc 56
Nếu đi xe 07: Xuống bến Ngã tư Phủ Lỗ - Nội Bài - Quốc Lộ 2. Bắt xe ôm đi khoảng 9km theo chỉ dẫn.
Nếu đi xe 56: Xuống bến Khu Công Nghiệp Nội Bài. Bắt xe ôm đi khoảng 3km.
*Chi phí:* 200k/1 cho ăn uống xe cộ. 100K vé vào cổng.
*Có gì hot:*Tới cổng Phủ Thành Chương các bạn sẽ thấy đôi chú voi đá rất lớn.
Bên trái cổng phủ là một con đường đất dài hun hút.
Khuyên các bạn nên đi con đường đất đó để khám phá và chụp ảnh trước khi bước qua đôi đá voi để vào phủ.
Đi 20m các bạn sẽ thấy một hàng ăn, nên ăn sau khi đã đi khám phá thiên nhiên ^^.
Nhận xét về quán này: bình thường, ăn gọi là đỡ đói chứ ngon thì thực sự đáng điểm 4.
Tiếp nhé. Men theo con đường đất đó các bạn sẽ thấy một số ngôi nhà bên trái, có nhà đóng cửa cài then, có nhà rộng mở đón chờ. Những nhà cài then đó rất đẹp mà theo mình được biết là của một số đại gia mua để đó chỉ cuối tuần về nghĩ dưỡng. Còn những nhà mở cửa là nhà dân, thì đều khá sơ sài, chả có gì tham quan.
Đi một đoạn khoảng 200m các bạn sẽ đến Hồ thủy điện gì đó (quên tên) khá đẹp, cũng nhiều đôi tới đây để chụp ảnh.
Bên kia hồ là ngọn đồi nhân tạo toàn cây thông và dương sỉ dại.
Đây là địa điểm rất tốt cho các bạn có cùng sở thích chụp ảnh mẫu như mình. Các bạn cứ đi dọc con đường đó lên tới 3 ngọn đồi tiếp theo, cây cối um tùm, rất nhiều phông đẹp để chụp. Chụp ở đây rồi về nổ là đi Đà Lạt cũng chả ai nghi ngờ.
Sau khi chụp ảnh và bách bộ các bạn ăn uống chút rồi vào Phủ Thành Chương.

Thực ra PTC là một biệt phủ (nôm na là nhà vườn) của anh Thành Chương con trai cả của Kim Lân.

Sau khi mua vé bạn sẽ được phát sách và bản đồ hướng dẫn, mọi thông tin trong đó rất cụ thể.

Lưu ý nho nhỏ: muốn chụp ảnh trong phủ này mất phí là 5.000.000VND nhé  :Big Grin: 

Kết luận: chỉ kể để mọi người nếu ai chưa đi thì nên đi 1 lần để biết: Làng gốm bát Tràng, làng tương Bần, một số địa điểm du lịch Hà Tây (Chùa Tây Phương, chùa Trăm Gian, Ao Vua, Suối Tiên, Thác Đa....)

Nếu được có thể đi ra bãi giữa sông hồng cắm trại hay thuê ngựa, mình ko bik tầm này còn là lúc nước nổi ko nếu ko bạn đến bãi giữa sông hồng cắm trại là lý thú nhất lại ko mất phí và lại ở ngay hà nội  :Smile:  . Đặc biệt chụp ảnh ở đây rất đẹp tha hồ cho bạn tạo dáng  :Wink: )


*>> Cùng dạo chơi bãi giữa sông Hồng - Hà Nội*

----------


## cuong06lc

Cảm ơn mọi người

----------


## nangmuadong

Vào làng cổ như vậy liệu có thể vui chơi thoải mái không? Sợ sẽ bị ảnh hưởng tới không khí của làng.

----------


## bodop

> Xin chào tất cả mọi người. Mình là sinh viên,hiện lớp mình đang có kế hoạch đi picnic mà chưa xác định được địa điểm lý tưởng.
> 
> Bọn mình có ý định góp tiền mua đồ rồi chạy xe máy đến điểm nào đó rộng,thoáng và khung cảnh đẹp 1 chút để cùng ăn uống vui chơi và về trong ngày.
> Điều cần thiết là đó là khu du tự do, không phải khu du lịch chỉ cho khách tuor vào. Và bọn mình có thể tự do ăn uống những đồ mang theo. Và bọn mình có thể thoải mái vui chơi.
> 
> Mình xin ý kiêan về Ba Vì. Ai đã đi Ba Vì chưa ? Đi picnic với lớp có ổn không !
> 
> Rất mong được sự tư vấn của tất cả mọi người. Xin cảm ơn !


Ở Hà Nội đi Ba Vì là hợp lý vùa gần vừa tiện đường. Nếu là sinh viên mình có một địa điểm gợi ý cho các bạn. Bạn đến hồ câu suối mơ ở ba vì, ở đây có hồ câu, có suối, có rừng khung cảnh đẹp và tương đối hoang sơ phù hợ cắm trại, picnic, dã ngoại... Đảm bảo yêu cầu không phải khu du lịch và có thể tự mang đồ ăn tới. có thể liên hệ với chủ hồ trước để thỏa thuận. 0984888776

----------


## buzzbee

Nếu bạn đi chơi 1 ngày thôi thì có thể tham khảo thông tin sau:

Đài quan sát Landmark sky 72 tại Keangnam, thông tin để bạn biết rõ hơn:

Tọa lạc tại tầng trên cùng của tòa tháp cao nhất Đông Dương Keangnam Landmark 72, Đài quan sát Sky72 là trung tâm giải trí mới, có nhiều dịch vụ hấp dẫn, độc đáo duy nhất tại Việt Nam, sẽ mang lại kỷ niệm vô cùng đáng nhớ cho bạn và người thân.



Ngắm đài quan sát: Bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước hình ảnh Hà Nội tuyệt đẹp nhìn từ Đài quan sát ở độ cao 350m.



Phòng tranh 3D: bạn có thể thỏa sức tạo dáng sáng tạo để hóa thân thành các nhân vật trong thế giới tranh 3D.



Phòng tranh Trick Art. Đây là phương pháp vẽ tranh vô cùng phức tạp có thể gây ảo giác cho đôi mắt bạn về cái thực và không thực. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ có được những bức ảnh độc đáo tại đây để làm kỷ niệm.



Xem phim 5D: sẽ đem đến cho bạn cảm giác sống động như đang ở trong phim, giúp bạn thưởng thức phim bằng tất cả các giác quan.



Ngoài ra bạn có thể ngắm mô hình tòa nhà Keangnam trên toàn cầu và mua đồ lưu niệm cũng như thưởng thức 1 số đồ ăn có bán tại đây.

Đây thực sự là một địa chỉ vui chơi mới tại thủ đô, rất phù hợp với những đôi yêu nhau, nhóm bạn đi chơi hoặc các gia đình đưa bé đi chơi dịp cuối tuần.

Bạn có nhu cầu mua vé thăm quan tại đây, vui lòng liên hệ: Số điện thoại liên hệ: 0903436797 (Ms Thủy) hoặc YH: thuybtv (giờ hành chính)

Vé mình bán là trọn gói dịch vụ thăm quan tại Keangnam bao gồm:

*• Vé vào cổng*
*• Đài quan sát & Ống nhòm(sử dụng 1 lần) / Observatory & Telescope*
*• Bảo tàng Sống/ Alive museum*
*• Rạp chiếu phim 5D/ 5D cinema*
*• Thế giới 3D/ 3D World*
*• Phòng tranh Artlink/ Artlink Gallery*
*• Hình ảnh Keangnam toàn cầu/ Keangnam PR Zone*
*• Quầy lưu niệm Sky 72/ SKY72 Gift shop**, lưu giữ những kí ức của bạn tại Sky72.

Liên hệ: 0903436797 để được tư vấn và nhận vé sớm nhất nhé
*

----------


## midu

Theo mình các bạn nên đến công viên bách thảo






Vừa đẹp vừa mát. Sau đó đi ra đường thanh niên ngắm cảnh mặt trời lặn ở Hồ Tây. Rất thú vị. Cỏ ở công viên này rất sạch và đẹp

----------


## Thoyeutinh

bạn đến khu cắm trại dã ngoại Sontinhcamp ấy, ngay gần HN, cơ sở vật chất cũng ko có gì nhiều nhưng thích hợp với cắm trại dã ngoại và đốt lửa trại, có rừng, có hồ, có bãi cỏ rộng

----------

